# New Pictures Of Spike



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I got Spike on February 27, 2006, so I've had him a day over 4 months now. I figured it was time for an update. He is my first and only Serrasalmus to own. I'm really starting to like this fish more and more every week. He is really easy to get attatched to. He is extremely active and aggressive and will chase your hand on any given time. He is in a 29 gallon tank in my bedroom next to my bed, and everytime I move he lunges to the front of the tank to see whats going on and be prepared to protect his territory.

It was really hard to get clear pictures of him without the flash. My camera has a slow shutter speed when you don't use the flash, so it was nearly impossible to get him to stay still. That is why some the following pictures are not crystal clear.

Full tank shot:









With the flash:









Without the flash:



























It is SO hard to capture his true color. He is one of the most amazing sanchezis I've seen. His red is just so brilliant and bright. I was disappointed that his deep, deep red eyes did not show very well in the pictures. He also has a beautiful purple sheen that didn't show like it did in his other pictures. I wish I could have elTwitcho come over and snap some shots of him with his camera so you could all experience his true beauty.

You can Click Here! to see his other pictures as well.

As always, comments are always wanted.








~Taylor~


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice fish bro you got a red light in the tank or somthin??? iant sayin he aint red buy somthin looks funny in his scales in the last 2 pics

great fish


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW!!!! That is one sweet sanchezis you have there. How active and attentive to you he is makes me really want a serra. From the pics, especially the first one he has great color. You can really tell that he has a lot of purple on him in the first pic!

Are those feeder guppies or neons in the tank with him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Colorful little bastard you got there taylor.Very nice!!!!I like the setup as well-You should show him more often :nod:


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

nice sanchezi he is a nice looking fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cueball said:


> WOW!!!! That is one sweet sanchezi you have there. How active and attentive to you he is makes me really want a serra. From the pics, especially the first one he has great color. You can really tell that he has a lot of purple on him in the first pic!
> 
> Are those feeder guppies or neons in the tank with him?


I guess I just got lucky with him. Everybody says no Serra is the same, and I'm sure it's true. I say it's worth a try for you to get one Coldfire.

I don't have any other fish living with him. He wouldn't allow it. He hates movement in general and will just kill anything moving. You probably just see the bubbles from the airstone on the right hand side of his tank in the first picture.









Thanks so much for the comments AK and grounded jay.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> WOW!!!! That is one sweet sanchezi you have there. How active and attentive to you he is makes me really want a serra. From the pics, especially the first one he has great color. You can really tell that he has a lot of purple on him in the first pic!
> 
> Are those feeder guppies or neons in the tank with him?


I guess I just got lucky with him. Everybody says no Serra is the same, and I'm sure it's true. I say it's worth a try for you to get one Coldfire.

I don't have any other fish living with him. He wouldn't allow it. He hates movement in general and will just kill anything moving. You probably just see the bubbles from the airstone on the right hand side of his tank in the first picture.









Thanks so much for the comments AK and grounded jay.








[/quote]


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice look sanchezi Taylor!


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

nice sanchezi


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Great fish Taylor!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice bro


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Great looking sanchezi........ I really like the way it's shaped.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Taylor thats a very nice solid looking sanchezi you have there. Has it grown at all since you've gotten it, and do you plan to move him into a bigger tank in the future.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> Taylor thats a very nice solid looking sanchezi you have there. Has it grown at all since you've gotten it, and do you plan to move him into a bigger tank in the future.


I've never taken a fish out to measure it, so I can't be sure if he has grown or not. Unfortunately I can't upgrade to a larger tank. If I could, my cariba would be the first one to get the upgrade. A 29 gallon is sufficient for the sanchezi, because he won't get any bigger.









Thanks for the nice comments everybody!








~Taylor~


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a great looking specimen, def. great body and eyes coloration... and nice to hear he is a very confident outgoing Serra...







!


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

awesome colors man, take care of him


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome Taylor....you are doing a sterling job with Spike. I love his red colouration..beautiful..I think he is a perfect specimen.

Jay


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

spike looks good


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

great looking fish


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice taylor. He looks pretty big


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Very nice fish, he has plenty of room to swim around.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lovely serra, fantastic colour in him


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

your sanchezi looks very nice. these serra's are surely one of most nasty pintsized P's there is.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks great man


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

nice fish i alway though they looked a bit differnt but it doesnt surprise me that my lfs marked theirs wrong


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Taylor


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

awfraser said:


> nice fish i alway though they looked a bit differnt but it doesnt surprise me that my lfs marked theirs wrong


What do you mean? Your local fish store has sanchezis but under a different name?

Thanks so much for the comments everybody. It means a lot to me.








~Taylor~


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Awsome looking Sanchezi


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

great fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He looks really really great dude


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice, Great shape and colour


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Very nice, Great shape and colour


Thank you so much guys. It especially means a lot coming from you 2.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Please, NO MORE PICTURES! I WANT MY SANCHEZI BACK!

Just kidding, he looks great Taylor. Glad to hear you're happy with him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

luckydog said:


> Please, NO MORE PICTURES! I WANT MY SANCHEZI BACK!
> 
> Just kidding, he looks great Taylor. Glad to hear you're happy with him


Thanks for the kind words, and always remember you will be the first person I contact if I ever decide to get rid of him.









By the way, I've got him gobbling up Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets now. He seems to love them!








~Taylor~


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

great colours on that fish


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah Taylor


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

i got a sanchezi myself and maybe one day itll become this big...how long have you had him?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice sanchezi, got some really red color.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Spilo said:


> i got a sanchezi myself and maybe one day itll become this big...how long have you had him?


You should have read my post. It is the very first thing I say, and it's in the first sentence.


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

Nice looking sanchezi, It must be a real fingerchaser because my sanchezi goes crazy


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very very nice, i was looking into getting one... kinda came across something else


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> ...He is one of the most amazing sanchezis I've seen. His red is just so brilliant and bright...


You took the words right outa my mouth!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice dude, I wish I could see the color u say is missing, that would top the cake for me... but very very nice sanchez


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome sanchezi. cant wait to get me one!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got any up date pics of your fish taylor..?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I love this fish...it makes me want one!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Gorgeous Sanchezis Taylor!....nice job.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, I'm uploading the best pictures I've ever snapped of him at this moment. This topic is really old though, so I'm going to go ahead and make a brand new thread, so watch for it!








~Taylor~


----------

